# vserver mit Gentoo verfügbar?

## benjamin200

Hallo Leute,

ich suche eine kostengünstiges vserver Angebot. Allerdings finde ich nur Suse, Redhat etc. und kein Gentoo System. Ist jemand von euch fündig geworden oder kennt einen Anbieter der vserver mit Gentoo anbietet?

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Anarcho

Auf www.gentoo.org findest du rechts ein paar werbeanzeigen mit anbietern.

Sonst dürfte das ganze recht mager aussehen. 

Aber selbst ist der Mann/die Frau/das Kind (bitte nicht passendes streichen).

----------

## benjamin200

Anarcho schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf www.gentoo.org findest du rechts ein paar werbeanzeigen mit anbietern. Sonst dürfte das ganze recht mager aussehen. 
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Hinweis, aber leider sind alle Server- sowie Vertriebsstandorte außerhalb von Deutschland und euch preislich (über 50 US $) nicht mit anderen Angeboten, z.B. von www.vserver.de zu vergleichen. Schade das Gentoo hier noch nicht so verbreitet ist  :Sad: 

Anarcho schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber selbst ist der Mann/die Frau/das Kind (bitte nicht passendes streichen).
> 
> 

 

was willst du den damit sagen Anarcho?

Thx,

Benjamin[/b]

----------

## Deever

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   
> 
> Aber selbst ist der Mann/die Frau/das Kind (bitte nicht passendes streichen).
> 
>  
> ...

 Daß man Gentoo auch remote aufsetzen kann...

HTH!

/dev

----------

## ian!

Bislang ist mir kein Hoster untergekommen der es per AGB verbietet den Rootserver mit einem anderem als dem ausgelieferten Betriebsystem zu benutzen.

Am einfachsten bootet man (wenn vorhanden) in das Recoverysystem und installiert von da aus das System wie gewohnt.

----------

## Anarcho

Dev,

du hast es erfasst. Heut abend rüste ich den 2. Root-server auf gentoo um. Keine Lust mehr auf apt-get wenn man emerge kennt...

----------

## benjamin200

schon klar das man eventuell einen Root-Server re-installieren kann, aber bei einem vServer ist man ja an den Host-Kernel gebunden. Hier lässt sich kein Gentoo installieren ***LEIDER***  :Sad: 

Wie auch schon im ersten Post erwähnt suche ich ausschließlich nach einen kostengünstigen vserver (Virtual Server) angebot.

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Aldo

Meines Wissens kann man auf den vServern von Server4you _kein_ Gentoo aufsetzen, weil man keinen eigenen Kernel einspielen kann.

Die haben da irgendwas komisches gebastelt.

Hatte mal das 4 Tage Testsystem und habe es nicht hinbekommen.

Steht auch irgendwo in den Anleitungen, AGBs oder so mit dem Kernel.

----------

## benjamin200

@Aldo:

habe eben eine Anfrage an server4you (= www.vserver.de) gestellt, ob und wann Gentoo verfügbar sein wird.

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Anarcho

Aber man bekommt auch schon für ~30  nen root-server. Da kann man dann alles drauf machen. Würde sich vielleicht eher lohnen.

----------

## ank666

Cool, ich habe heute bei Hetzner angefragt ob es da auch was von Gentoo gibt...   :Wink: 

Mal schauen was sie sagen.

----------

## ian!

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Bislang ist mir kein Hoster untergekommen der es per AGB verbietet den Rootserver mit einem anderem als dem ausgelieferten Betriebsystem zu benutzen.
> 
> Am einfachsten bootet man (wenn vorhanden) in das Recoverysystem und installiert von da aus das System wie gewohnt.

 

Irgendwie hatte ich das v von vServer überlesen.  :Embarassed: 

Meine Aussage bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Rootserver, nicht auf vServer.

Shame on me.

----------

## zinion

vServer von Server4Free....die sind ziemlich ALDI-mässig, d.h. du wirst dir den Server mit SEHR vielen leuten teilen.

Die haben aber sehr günstige root-Server-Angebote mit denen ich gute Erfahrungen habe und es ist viel Traffic inkl. Lediglich Sonntags zur Rush-Hour is der Ping manchmal mies. Mit mies meine ich 120-240 - im Webserverbereich kaum zu bemerken wenn es nur sporadisch auftritt aber ich betreibe dort einen CS-Server.

Aber wie gesagt in der Regel tritt das nur Sonntags-Abends auf.

Also sei ein GANZER kerl und schnapp dir nen root-Server  :Very Happy: 

Ich würde mich net wohlfühlen mit meinen Daten gemeinsam auf der Platte die auch fremde nutzen...

----------

## COiN3D

 *Quote:*   

> Also sei ein GANZER kerl und schnapp dir nen root-Server 

 

Als Schüler ist es nicht ganz einfach 40  pro Monat aufzutreiben. Klar, wenn Daddy das zahlt :/

----------

## benjamin200

@zinion & Anarcho:

Das mit dem Root Server ist schon eine sehr feine Sache, aber wo gibts das ganze ab 30,00 Euro. Hast du einen Link für mich Anarcho?

@Aldo,

das mit den Aldi-Kisten hab ich auchgehört, liegt aber wohl eher daran, das man sie den Server eben für knapp 10 Euro mit 100 anderen Usern teilen muss. Was die dort betreiben (Webserver, FTP, Mini Gameserver) kann man nur erahnen  :Smile: 

ian! wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rgendwie hatte ich das v von vServer überlesen.
> 
> Meine Aussage bezieht sich natürlich nur auf Rootserver, nicht auf vServer.
> ...

 

Ist doch kein Problem. Passiert uns allen mal  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## zinion

 *coin wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Also sei ein GANZER kerl und schnapp dir nen root-Server  
> 
> Als Schüler ist es nicht ganz einfach 40  pro Monat aufzutreiben. Klar, wenn Daddy das zahlt :/

 

Nein mein Papi zahlt das sicher nicht. Ich bin Azubi und muss meine Miete zahlen von dem kargen Geld was man davon bekommt und ich zahle meinen root-Server (45 / Monat bei Server4Free) <- das dann direkt die Antwort auf das Posting von Benjamin2000. Das mit den ALDI war eher so gemeint: Wenn du dir woanders nen vServer mit 50 Leuten teilst werden es da wahrscheinlich 100 sein *g . Muss net so sein aber so sind die eigentlich...

Allerdings lasse ich vom Clan was zu den Serverkosten beisteuern. Aber mit "Papi zahlt" braucht man mir echt nicht kommen, da bin ich sicher der letzte wo das zutrifft  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ank666

 *Quote:*   

> vielen Dank fuer Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider bieten wir Gentoo nicht vorinstalliert an.
> 
> Sie koennen es aber selbst ueber unser Rescue System installieren.
> ...

 

----------

## zinion

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   vielen Dank fuer Ihre Anfrage.
> 
> Leider bieten wir Gentoo nicht vorinstalliert an.
> 
> Sie koennen es aber selbst ueber unser Rescue System installieren.
> ...

 

Und URL? Und bezieht sich das auf root oder vServer?

----------

## ank666

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Und URL? Und bezieht sich das auf root oder vServer?

 

URL = Meine Mailbox?

Persönlich finde ich das Preis/Leistungs Verhätnis ganz gut v.a. für die Hardware des Root Servers.

http://www.hetzner.de/entry.html

----------

## moe

Gentoo auf nem VServer sollte rein technisch aber möglich sein, es gibt ja im Kernel keine spezielle Option die man für Gentoo aktivieren muss. Aber obs wirklich Sinn macht wage ich zu bezweifeln. Stell dir mal nen Server vor auf dem 100 vserver liegen und nur die Hälfte macht emerge -uD world  :Wink:  Abgesehen davon, dass der Plattenplatz recht beschränkt ist..

Für Preisvergleiche bei allem was Webspace/{Root|V}serverprovider angeht gibts webhostlist.de.

Ich habe bei netdirekt.net den kleinsten Rootserver und bezahle 20/Monat. Davor (bzw. momentan immernoch) habe ich bei vdserver.de einen Vserver auf UML (user-mode-linux) Basis, und der Mehrpreis gegenüber ctx-basierten Vservern lohnt sich..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## equinox0r

günstige rootserver gibts u.a. bei alturo -> http://alturo.de

----------

## moe

Hast du Erfahrungen mit Alturo? Hab die als ich vor der Entscheidung stand auch in Betracht gezogen, aber zum Einen gefiel mir das Mediamarkt-Image der Seite nicht (wirkt nicht sonderlich seriös) und leider bieten sie nur eine IP/Server an. Dafür aber ein vollwertiges Rescuesystem, mit dem Gentoo problemlos installierbar sein müsste?

----------

## equinox0r

also ich bin bei alturo (lichtspiele.org) und voll zufrieden.

über das rescue lässt sich gentoo kinderleicht installieren und 1 ip/server find ich relativ unschlimm, ich brauch nur eine  :Wink: 

zum design, ist die schon das "member of united internet" aufgefallen?  :Wink: 

----------

## zinion

 *ank666 wrote:*   

>  *zinion wrote:*   Und URL? Und bezieht sich das auf root oder vServer? 
> 
> URL = Meine Mailbox?
> 
> Persönlich finde ich das Preis/Leistungs Verhätnis ganz gut v.a. für die Hardware des Root Servers.
> ...

 

URL = URL von Hetzner. Aber jetzt haste sie ja gepostet  :Smile: 

Die Hetzner-Angebote sehen echt genial aus. Aber bei Alturo lässt die Hardware stark zu wünschen übrig.

----------

## Tobiking

Also ich administriere nen Root Server für nen Clan in dem ich bin und der ist von NGZ (NGZ). Es laufen ja hauptsächlich Gameserver drauf und da war der Ping wichtig und NGZ vermietet ja auch hauptsächlich Gameserver. Die schmeißen im Moment ziemlich mit Traffic um sich bei den Sonderposten (Server die nicht ins normale Sortiment gehören und in kleiner Stückzahl vorhanden sind aber ansonsten keine Einschränkungen).

- AMD Sempron 2500+ | 333 MhZ FSB

- 512 MB DDR 400 Dual Channel Arbeitsspeicher

- 80GB SATA HDD mit 7200 rpm & 8 MB Cache

Ist von der Hardware nicht so das beste aber für nen paar Gameserver reichr das und dazu kommen 1000 gb Traffic (2000 gb wenn vor dem 14.01. bestellt wird) für 49 . Da kann man das ding auch noch gut als Webserver/Radioserver oder sonst irgendwas nutzen was viel Traffic verursacht.

----------

## Sonic Lux

1 TB Traffic, heftig ...

----------

## ank666

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> 1 TB Traffic, heftig ...

 

Stimmt, die Hardware ist zwar im 'bis 50 /Monat' Sektor nicht so prall, 

aber in Bezug auf Traffic absolute Sahne!

----------

## Anarcho

Wir haben 2 PowerServer 1500 bei www.deinprovider.de

Dort hat man dann 1500 GB Traffic und recht gute Hardware für 99 ¤ im Monat

----------

## Sonic Lux

Kennt ihr noch Betreiber, wo man RootServer mit mega viel Traffik für beschaubares Geld bekommen kann.

99 für so 2-4TB

Oder gar die 10MBit Flat bei NGZ *träum*

----------

## RUDIII

taugen die alturo angebote was?

sind ja ziemlich günstig, sollen die alten 1&1 server sein,

ich hatte da das angebot für 19 oder 29 EUR gesehen, support ist erstmal egal, kann man server resetten? was taugen die wenn man da ein paar seiten/domains mehr drauf macht?

gruß rudi

----------

## ruth

hallo,

... und immer dran denken:

http://www.rootforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5248

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Rootserver ist kein Spielzeug. Bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung kannst du dich strafbar machen, auch durch Unwissenheit und nichts tun.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

übrigens ist www.rootforum.de sehr zu empfehlen...  :Wink: 

gruss

ruth

----------

## tiCo

Für 58 Franken (CH) im Monat nicht gerade billig, aber UNLIMITED traffic, schnelle Anbindung (Backbone) und Gentoo Linux! -> www.vservers.ch

Hab dort selbst n server und bin mehr als zufrieden. Der support ist perfekt!

----------

## Desti²

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> @zinion & Anarcho:
> 
> Das mit dem Root Server ist schon eine sehr feine Sache, aber wo gibts das ganze ab 30,00 Euro. Hast du einen Link für mich Anarcho?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Bei http://ipx-server.de/ gibts ein paar alte Pentium 3 Restposten in der Preislage.

----------

## Desti²

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Kennt ihr noch Betreiber, wo man RootServer mit mega viel Traffik für beschaubares Geld bekommen kann.
> 
> 99� für so 2-4TB
> 
> Oder gar die 10MBit Flat bei NGZ *träum*

 

Wurde ja schon oben erwähnt, NGZ haben derzeit Sonderangebote im Programm: http://www.ngz-server.de/?site=sonderposten

Oder bei http://ipx-server.de/ die X10/100 Flat.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zenbow

Hi Benjamin,

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> schon klar das man eventuell einen Root-Server re-installieren kann, aber bei einem vServer ist man ja an den Host-Kernel gebunden. Hier lässt sich kein Gentoo installieren ***LEIDER*** 
> 
> Wie auch schon im ersten Post erwähnt suche ich ausschließlich nach einen kostengünstigen vserver (Virtual Server) angebot.
> 
> Thx,
> ...

 

also ich habe mir letzte Woche mal bei www.vanager.de testweise einen vServer geholt.

Gentoo installieren ging eig. ganz einfach. Musst natürlich den Kernel von denen nehmen.

Hatte nur sshd, lighttpd und bnc drauf laufen. Wenn bedarf besteht kann ich mal genauer

erläutern wie man dort Gentoo installieren kann. Ist nämlich ein wenig tricky.

Gruß

zenbow

----------

## giga89

Also ich hab fürs Geschäft von meiner Oma ^^ und für mich ne Homepage gemacht und das BigPack bei www.serverschleuder.de , die haben da günstige vServer so wie ich das sehe mit 20Gb Traffic für 17 bzw. 20 . Nur kenn ich mich da technisch nicht so aus und weiß nich was der Server für Sachen braucht damit man Gentoo installiern kann. Aber trotzdem hier der Link:

http://serverschleuderwebhosting.de/content/view/11/29/

----------

## BuLLy

@zenbow:

Kannst du mir beschreiben, was ich machen muss, um auf den vserver von vanager Gentoo aufspielen kann?

Danke.

BuLLy

----------

